# Fix the remote!



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

I know this has to have been covered before, but I hate the symmetrical shape of the Tivo remote control. At least once a week I'll pick up the remote and be holding it backwards and press fastforward instead of rewind. I don't always "look" at the remote when I pick it up. My Tivo is in the bedroom so the remote is usually lying on the bed. All Tivo had to do was put a few ridges on the back of the remote so you would get a tactile response to holding the remote correctly. Minor annoyance yes, but easily corrected with proper design. Ok...venting complete. Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The S3 remote employs those exact fixes.


----------



## D-Adams (Apr 22, 2002)

I put a piece of thick tape along the back of the remote, at the top so it didn't block the battery cover. Now if I pick it up and feel the tape, I know it is upside down.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

classicsat said:


> The S3 remote employs those exact fixes.


And you can buy it as the 'Glo' remote on TiVo's site, or get it for 8,500 rewards points.

And it works with S1 and S2 units.


----------

